# Does anyone know which company made ACCRA 300 recurve sight



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Just curious if anyone know what is the company that made ACCRA 300 recurve sight? Is it still in business? Patent search for ACCRA 300 shows that Freddie King of Broken Arrow, OK and August Siekman of Tulsa, OK as the inventors of this patent back in 1985. Does anyone know who they are? 

I want to buy a spare mounting plate for my ACCRA 300 (US Team) sight. If you have a mounting plate for that sight, please PM me with your price. I am interested in buying it from you. Thanks.


----------



## DBrewer (Jul 17, 2010)

I believe ACCRA made the ACCRA 300...they are not in business anymore. I have a 300 (Team USA) sight, but it's on my sister's bow now. I loved that old sight, except for the windage adjustment...that was always tricky. But the 300 was a great sight...it's a shame they are no longer around.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I had one years ago (maybe not the 300 model). The recent one was mounted on a Killian extension and side mount and may work on others. That's a possible solution. If you want to use it on two bows, that's not too convenient.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Accra 300's were "great" only in the context of the most common sight of the time- the well-named Killian Chek-It. The makers of the ACCRA were in the oil field equipment business back then, and made sights as a side line. Real popular among people who didn't know where to find a Shibuya (which was most American shooters, back then).

I bet there are thousands gathering dust in attics around the country. Try visiting any pro shop that's been around at least 30 years or so, and you'll probably find what you're looking for in a spare parts drawer. Probably for free.


----------



## DBrewer (Jul 17, 2010)

They were also real popular among those who found it silly to spend 2.5x the money for the Shibuya which weren't as hard to find as you say. They were a "great" sight for the money. I'd put it up to almost anything on the market today in that price range.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I think I heard that Accra got the rights to market Shibuyas in the US for a period in return for Accra not going after Shibuya for patent infringement, as the designs were very similar. I liked the Accra (I had the one with a plastic sight bar which sounds cheap but worked fine.) On the other hand, I've seen Shibuyas which seem extremely well-made, precise and slick.... even better than Cartel's copy....


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is the trademark info. It looks like the trademark may be cancelled but there is a trademark company listed for correspondence.

http://www.trademarkia.com/accra-73733327.html


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Dbrewer, I think some just subscribe to the theory that if you don't spend enough money, you won't be able to win. 

Still looking for the "style points" column on the scorecards. Haven't found it yet though.

John


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I have several accras. I got the Dealer repair box Ann Hoyt/Sky had. The only spare parts missing were the knob that goes into the windage adjustment bloc--because those things always fell off the sights when people forgot to tighten them. I will look at see if I have an extra mounting plate. In 1995 (Indonesia) the men's recurve winner used an ACCRA 300. Some claimed that the ACCRA would move after a long day of shooting, never had that happen.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

I found one and will send it to you. PM sent.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

PM replied. Thanks.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

I have an Accra 300 also. Works just fine. It was my best sight , so I gave it to the daughter.
Serves her just fine. It don't move at all. And it is light.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

My first fita recurve sight was a Killian "check-it" and it worked well for what I needed - to see if I wanted to get serious about fita recurve or not. But I can still recall shooting 270's at 90 meters with that check-it sight on a PM-2 with dacron string and ACC arrows. No big deal. Had a chance about that same time to get a used "USAT" Accra 300 sight. Wish I had bought it when I had the chance. Classic piece of archery gear. 

Look, you have to learn the quirks and adjustments of every sight. Even my $300+ Sure-Loc had some things about it that I eventually got tired of and changed. Does that make it a bad sight? Of course not. Part of being a complete archer is knowing your equipment. No piece of gear is perfect, or trouble free. Some more than others, but once you figure out your own gear, it's no big deal. If you watched the coverage of our team at the recent Pan-Am games, you would have seen a world class US archer recover from an unexpected equipment issue during a critical match. I think the comment was "my bow is falling apart" or something like that. Guess what? Within seconds he and his team had it working fine again because they knew their gear.

My daughter has been shooting the same Cartel sight with the sliding plastic windage block for years. You should see her adjust and check that sight now. Even an 11 year old can figure out that you don't have to have the most expensive stuff to still shoot well. 

John


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I bought an ebay compound bow with an Accra 300 sight. It was shipped with the sight mounted on the bow so, as you can imagine, the sight was damaged. The rail guide on the sight block was bent. Fortunately, I was not buying the bow for the sight but I did figure on using it.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Killian Check it, Shibuya AR10, Accra 300 ... they are somewere in my garage... All excellent sights for the age. I got the Accra in 1990, Michele used it for one year or more, while I was using the Killian and the Shibuya after that. I used the Accra after him, but frankly I found it to be too difficult to move vertically in comparison to the Killian, and the it was abandoned in a drawer were probably still is.
Franlkly, the Accra 300 is a sight from another age, and no one can compre it to modern sights with click contols on both axis. Anyhow, for beginners can stil do the job, same as very cheap Cartel sights with extension , partially copied from Accra and its own Shibuya copy.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

I still have a few Chek-it sights on my older bows for nostalgia's sake (my wife uses a modified one on her Excel and I still use one on my TD4), but I use a Sure-loc for my modern competition risers. 

TAO


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Vittorio said:


> Killian Check it, Shibuya AR10, Accra 300 ... they are somewere in my garage...


I found AR10 from a jumble sale not many months ago. Couldn't resist it. Cost me massive 2 euros...  I stacked my pockets full of ancient bow bits from that same guy (who was selling his late brothers stuff). For 40 euros I got some nice collectibles, like nishizawa 2880 riser and some bits and bobs like the matching vbar and button, plus yamaha stabs. I even know where to get suitable limbs for nishi, but that guy actually knows their value so they would cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

I have several of the Accra 300 sights that I still use today. Nice and light, never move. People give me a hard time for shooting antique equipment but it works the same as the day I got it and I'm too cheap to pay $300 + for a newer sight that may not be any better


----------

